# Blizzard Poacher or Fischer Addicts



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2009)

My son who snowboards is switching to skiing.  I trying to determine what twin tips to get him.  I do not want to psend a lot until he decides if he likes it.  I also want the ski to hold up.  He is 18 and 200lbs.  He plays hockey so learning will not be a problem,  He will probably be rough on them.  BC has the poachers for $155 and the Addicts for $279.  Anyone know these skis?  The Poacher sem like a great price but too soft for him and built to stand up to his weight?

Any thoughts?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 20, 2009)

Puck it said:


> My son who snowboards is switching to skiing.  I trying to determine what twin tips to get him.  I do not want to psend a lot until he decides if he likes it.  I also want the ski to hold up.  He is 18 and 200lbs.  He plays hockey so learning will not be a problem,  He will probably be rough on them.  BC has the poachers for $155 and the Addicts for $279.  Anyone know these skis?  The Poacher sem like a great price but too soft for him and built to stand up to his weight?
> 
> Any thoughts?



That's a great price on the poacher...only thing I'd want to check out is whether or not its a sidewall construction or cap construction...a cap ski won't hold as well on hard snow for your son's size.  The addict is a sidewall ski and has solid edge grip for a twin...its a little wider too, 84,, waist vs 80.  I've skied on the addict, but not the poacher so I can't compare the on snow performance, but I can say that the addict makes for a great all mtn ski...the 181 is pretty stable in high speed turns on hard snow, especially for a park ski.  If the poacher is a sidewall ski, go for it, if its a cap, I'd go with the addict.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 19, 2010)

Bump.

I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on Addict Pros as a park/Sundown bumps/Killington trees ski. I don't need anything crazy good in bumps for Sundown (I'll use my Twisters for the comps,) but ok would be good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2010)

Your Watea's not working out for the trees?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 19, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Your Watea's not working out for the trees?


They like to go straight, and I really haven't spent that much time tree skiing. Not a good combination. Something a little more nimble would be good for tight, steep trees, especially while I'm a developing tree skier.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2010)

use them in the bumps exclusively for a bit.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 20, 2010)

mondeo said:


> They like to go straight, and I really haven't spent that much time tree skiing. Not a good combination. Something a little more nimble would be good for tight, steep trees, especially while I'm a developing tree skier.


Something less fat than the Wateas definitely may benefit you. The Watea turn radius is 22 which is pretty darned low for a fat ski but I have never found this to be a ski that likes to go straight (something I don't like to do). I have the predecessor Atuas which are heavier and darn long at 186 and whip them around in the trees just fine. You would likely find a smaller mid-fat more nimble while developing your tree skiing talents so that is not a bad plan on getting something low 80s. DHS's suggestion of spending a day in the bumps with the ski to get the boards moving is interesting and deserves a try.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2010)

it does help to get the boards moving, especially when you're used to driving 'sports car' quick edge to edge bump skis.  

Also what helps is to realign your thinking of skiing trees.  Employ a bit of the infamous 'mandatory GS' turns :lol:.   I kid, kinda.  Instead of trying to turn at every tree, take on allies of 3 to 4.  Eastern woods often get bumped up, so it requires going up and over the moguls to do this, an odd concept for a bumper.  I find that catching air off the one bump and landing into the turn at the next to work for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I find that catching air off the one bump and landing into the turn at the next to work for me.


I think I am going to start a "bumper toppers" group to advocate non-worldcup bump skiing, especially for trees and variable terrain bumps.

 :dunce:


----------

